# Chicago area GSD rescue?



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Are there any board members who do GSD rescue in the Chicago area? I have a question.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I have done a tiny bit of temporary fostering for one of our local GSD rescues, 'way back in 2006, so I am by no means an expert! 

Here is the group's website, through which they can be contacted:

http://www.gsdrescue1.org

I won't have computer access until Monday, 8/18, in the afternoon, so if you have any question that I can answer, I'll be glad to do so then.


----------

